# Freeze i can't debug - i can change VT, but nothing more.



## tobiastheviking (May 21, 2009)

I'm having some stability problems with my freebsd install.

Because of the nature of the freeze i don't really have that much info to give. I haven't found a way to trigger the freeze. It occurs randomly(as far as i can see), and my highest uptime since i started monitoring has been about a week. Sometimes it will freeze within a few minutes of booting.

Problem description:


> - Computer will function nominally.
> - I get disconnected from SSH/NFS/(all other network daemons).
> - I can still ping the computer.
> - On the computer i can use ctrl+alt+F? to change VT.
> ...




Computer information:


> Keyboard is PS/2.
> No mouse is attached.
> There is no X installed.
> 
> ...



I have never tried to debug a kernel before, and i don't really know where to start. I have seen the guide for recompiling the kernel, but i would hope there is a better/easier way.

dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/1429400 <- there is no zfs debug in this, since it didn't give me anything useful.

I don't know where to go from here. I don't know which part of the kernel i should enable debug information too, to get anything useful.

Sincerely
Tobias Ussing


----------



## tobiastheviking (May 21, 2009)

Hm, i can't edit my previous post.

ad14 has been pulled before, the freeze happens without it.


----------



## tobiastheviking (Jun 4, 2009)

I've tested the ram, no go.

Since I'm still fairly lost, but have gotten a hold of another computer, i think I'll mirror the OS drives to the new computer, and move some of the components slowly, to see which ones crash when.


----------



## randi@ (Jun 4, 2009)

Some random things to try:

1) Connecting over serial. Probably isn't going to make a difference, but it's worth a try.

2) Instead of watching top, bring up systat -io. Watch and see if this lock happens when you've got a lot of data going between drives. Typing ":numbers" after this is up makes the data a bit more readable in my opinion.

3) You may want to try running a current snapshot and see if this still happens. 

4) Is there anything in messages?


----------



## tobiastheviking (Jun 4, 2009)

Nothing in messages, i will try your suggestions.


Thanks.


----------



## tobiastheviking (Jun 28, 2009)

Just an update. I haven't done the serial thing yet.

BUT, i got an entirely new server, mirrored everything over to it.

and the same thing happens on the new server, which means this is not a hardware issue. Which i had kinda hoped.


----------

